# Moscow, Russia



## johnsemlak (Sep 28, 2002)

Looking for D&D players in Moscow, Russia.

I would like to DM a small group (3-4 total).  

All nationalities are welcome, but I'd prefer English speakers.

You can respond to this thread, or email me at johngocska@yahoo.com.


----------

